# Vogues for lowrider bikes



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
Damn any body know who sells these


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

its a mini SLAB on 2 wheels


----------



## LJ$LJ (Aug 12, 2005)

build one


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

them hoes clean but id go with tha all white walls not tha lowrider edition


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

nothin new here...i was doin this to my tires 7 years ago. you do it with a deco-color paint marker...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 05:35 PM~8747434
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Damn any body know who sells these
> 
> ...


Vogues is a Chitown thang


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 8 2007, 05:50 PM~8747536
> *Vogues is a Chitown thang
> *



Texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 06:07 PM~8747652
> *Texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


with the slab bullshit yeah now but before then its always been a chitown thing


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 8 2007, 05:50 PM~8747536
> *Vogues is a Chitown thang
> *


ITS A TEXAS THANG!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 8 2007, 07:50 PM~8747536
> *Vogues is a Chitown thang
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

look alight


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 8 2007, 06:31 PM~8747819
> *with the slab bullshit yeah now but before then its always been a chitown thing
> *



:nono: we was rollin on blades before them too


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 8 2007, 06:31 PM~8747822
> *ITS A TEXAS THANG!!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 8 2007, 07:01 PM~8747991
> *
> :nono:  we was rollin on  blades before them too
> *



x2 MaaaNNNNNNNNNNn
Texas
we drip paint on the freeway. grip grain, 4's, 3's, Bang screw.
Shit H-Town is my second home.

Don't mess with TEXICAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

*WAIT TILL I FINISH MUH NEXT BUILD UP " A TAISTE OF TEXAS ". THA LONE STAR STATE WILL BE IN ALL IN UR FACE!! *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

get them hot tire things from autozone n do it ur self
rollin did the same thing


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

WHERES THAT BIKE FROM?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 8 2007, 07:01 PM~8747991
> *
> :nono:  we was rollin on  blades before them too
> *


blades is gay shit we roll 30s and vogues


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 8 2007, 07:11 PM~8748029
> *WAIT TILL I FINISH MUH NEXT BUILD UP " A TAISTE OF TEXAS ". THA LONE STAR STATE WILL BE IN ALL IN UR FACE!!
> *



Tell em, :biggrin:  tell em man


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

your both wrong its a bay thang


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fuck it I role D's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 8 2007, 08:10 PM~8748339
> *Fuck it I role D's
> *


no u dont..
u said u was gunna buy some 13 in chinas..
dem hoes aint d's


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I AGREE..IT WAZ A BAY THANG.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im actually surpose to pinstripe and gold leaf that red bike.. surposely hes bringing it monday!


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 8 2007, 08:07 PM~8748321
> *your both wrong its a bay thang
> *



hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!
Texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
take the STUPID, HYPHY, RETARDED, YELLOW BUS out of here. :angry: :angry: :angry: 
don't forget to shake your dreads. lmao


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 09:24 PM~8748650
> *im actually surpose to pinstripe and gold leaf that red bike.. surposely hes bringing it monday!
> *


do yo thang sic you da man!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 09:25 PM~8748658
> *hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> take the STUPID, HYPHY, RETARDED, YELLOW BUS out of here. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


NAH JUST WHEN 2 SHORT AND E-40 AND THEM AND THE BAY ON LOCK..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956+Sep 8 2007, 09:25 PM~8748658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill try..


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 08:25 PM~8748658
> *hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> take the STUPID, HYPHY, RETARDED, YELLOW BUS out of here. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


fuck you noob!!! 
what you know about vogues and spokes on muscle cars :uh: 
take your STUPID, CHOPPED AND SCREWED SLAB,SWANGIN dumb ass out of here :twak: 
and dont forget to pop trunk while you kickin rocks bitch :thumbsdown:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 8 2007, 08:41 PM~8748738
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


did you know LO*LYSTICS had a vallejo chapter? :scrutinize:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HA HA!YEA Y?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 8 2007, 08:55 PM~8748833
> *HA HA!YEA Y?
> *


i saw my primo and his ride at the san jo show and i saw the plaque on his ride. i was like wtf they have a vallejo chapter :cheesy:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 8 2007, 09:38 PM~8748718
> *fuck you noob!!!
> what you know about vogues and spokes on muscle cars :uh:
> take your STUPID,  CHOPPED AND SCREWED SLAB,SWANGIN dumb ass  out of here  :twak:
> ...



Don't forget to show you our grill!!!!!!!!!
Fucker born and raised in the great of texas 
fuckers even your rappers are paying and wanting their albums screwed and chopped by TEXAS ARTISTS.
DEF of: SLAB
SLOW, LOUD, AND, BANGING.
Not to forget, ya'll beginig to use slow hooks on your songs.
But anyways; go ahead and remix and oldie for the millionth TIMEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!
no wonder you fuckers have not gone mainstream.
Its tooooo bad REGETON beat your asses on mainsteam TV and on the charts as well tha main thing in the industry SALES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: U GOIN TO OUR SHOW?


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

But its all right baby, we gonna keep southern, space age pimpin.

I might be RIDIN DIRTY, but my car clean.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Props to LO*lystics thats a bad ass car especially all those tricked out impalas.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

TEXICAN in da house fuck you up like a rattlesnake,
plus my car low like an armadillo.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 8 2007, 09:20 PM~8748084
> *blades is gay shit we roll 30s and vogues
> *


30? Vouges? WTF



TEXAS THANG


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 10:03 PM~8748884
> *Props to LO*lystics thats a bad ass car especially all those tricked out impalas.
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 09:00 PM~8748867
> *Don't forget to show you our grill!!!!!!!!!
> Fucker born and raised in the great of texas
> fuckers even your rappers are paying and wanting their albums screwed and chopped by TEXAS ARTISTS.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i could give a fuck about mainstream rap or mtv


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

As for your artists, they've been coming to Texas, cause we on the spot light. No wonder BABY BASH moved down here. cause were are blowing up the industry.
He was'nt getting no play in cali, so tagged along with SPM.

SPM was running the whole state of Texas. If it were for him he'd be in the swapmeet selling cds.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 8 2007, 09:01 PM~8748870
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: U GOIN TO OUR SHOW?
> *


hell yea im going blunted :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 8 2007, 10:05 PM~8748892
> *30? Vouges? WTF
> TEXAS THANG
> *



Tx


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh yeah I forgot, here is another TEXAS tradition.
24's and WHATABURGER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 09:08 PM~8748912
> *As for your artists, they've been coming to Texas, cause we on the spot light. No wonder BABY BASH moved down here. cause were are blowing up the industry.
> He was'nt getting no play in cali, so tagged along with SPM.
> 
> ...


***** and? i dont give a shit


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Boy watch you mouth Imma TEXMEX THUGGA, MOTHAFUCKA!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 8 2007, 10:09 PM~8748917
> *hell yea  im going blunted  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 09:14 PM~8748951
> *Boy watch you mouth Imma TEXMEX THUGGA, MOTHAFUCKA!!!!
> *


oh shit we got another e- thug hno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Sep 8 2007, 09:38 PM~8748718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slabowned... :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

we dont only ride these









we also ride these









and these 









and these















TEXAS THANG YALL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all 3 of them rims are gay ass fuck..
im keepin it tru.. on some 185/70/13's


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK VOGUES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 10:26 PM~8748990
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> slabowned... :roflmao:
> *



x2


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

check these out we stay true to whites as well.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

sorry wrong pic


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

its a new jersey thing :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 8 2007, 10:05 PM~8748892
> *30? Vouges? WTF
> TEXAS THANG
> *


30s Reversed not fucking swangas


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 10:49 PM~8749089
> *sorry wrong pic
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucked up who would do that to a truck, wait NVM only a paisa is capable of shit like this


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

fantasy toys

(216) 749-4990


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 11:49 PM~8749089
> *sorry wrong pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: i thought we were talking about texas not tj damn


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 8 2007, 06:11 PM~8748029
> *WAIT TILL I FINISH MUH NEXT BUILD UP " A TAISTE OF TEXAS ". THA LONE STAR STATE WILL BE IN ALL IN UR FACE!!
> *


:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 11:00 PM~8748544
> *no u dont..
> u said u was gunna buy some 13 in chinas..
> dem hoes aint d's
> *


eventually :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 11:24 PM~8748650
> *im actually surpose to pinstripe and gold leaf that red bike.. surposely hes bringing it monday!
> *


i told that dude about you at pedro's show. was wondering if he was going to get ahold of you.


swangas/vogues
discs/vogues
blades
choppas

all texas shit.

and i wish it would go away. :angry:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 9 2007, 06:28 PM~8752777
> *i told that dude about you at pedro's show.  was wondering if he was going to get ahold of you.
> swangas/vogues
> discs/vogues
> ...


hell naw i luv slabs

everybody down here luvs slabs


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 9 2007, 07:52 PM~8752944
> *hell naw i luv slabs
> 
> everybody down here luvs slabs
> *



no.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Sep 9 2007, 05:28 PM~8752777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no..
fuck slabs


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

who cares where it started?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 9 2007, 02:27 AM~8749224
> *its a new jersey thing  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, lots of people roll Vogues in NJ.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 8 2007, 08:07 PM~8748321
> *your both wrong its a bay thang
> *


i never heard of ''THE BAY'' rollin on vogues :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 10 2007, 03:11 PM~8759464
> *i never heard of ''THE BAY'' rollin on vogues :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


thats cause the bay cant afford 230$ a piece tires


----------

